# Do narrow tyres make that much difference?



## Kingwill (13 Sep 2010)

Hi

I'm new to cycling so please be gentle with a noob on the technical speak!

I've been commuting to work for about 18 months and do a longer route that just straight there and back. I've got a hybrid bike with 700Cx38C tyres.

I met another cyclist on my route the other day and I set the pace for most of the way until I hit an incline (I would say hill but being in Norfolk I don't think others would agree!) when he went passed me easily. I said something about hills and he mentioned my thick tyres as he rode off into the distance.

My question is my rims would allow me to have a 700Cx28C tyre, would this make a difference and if yes is it something that can be quantified, i.e. av speed increase?


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2010)

Yes it will be faster, but don’t expect miracles, cut down the friction and anything will be faster


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2010)

narrow tyres run at higher pressures make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Theseus (13 Sep 2010)

... also more likely to be slicker - less knobbly bits. These are great for traction on loose stuff, but add friction for road use.


----------



## Globalti (13 Sep 2010)

You'd have done better to cut out 30% of the wind resistance by getting on his back wheel and drafting him.


----------



## Kingwill (13 Sep 2010)

Globalti said:


> You'd have done better to cut out 30% of the wind resistance by getting on his back wheel and drafting him.




That's what I told him I'd do if we meet again!

I'm not looking for a huge improvement just something to make inclines a bit easier as I approach my 50's!

I'm really looking to move up to a road bike but I need to save up for it.


----------



## marinyork (13 Sep 2010)

I used to have 700x35 (37mm) tyres. I now run 32mm and 28mm on the back. It'll make a difference but not a gigantic difference unless you're using knobblies. It mostly seems to make a difference when you're going very fast on the flat, above 15mph. My race bike is 3mph average speed faster than my hybrid if you get the maximum out of it, that's why the other fellow rode off into the distance. I changed my tyres etc on my hybrid to try and speed things up and it made a bit but not much difference. The feel of the ride will feel quite different though, especially downhill.


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Sep 2010)

On the flat it probably won't make any difference. Just changed from an MB to a commuter bike myself and although it's difficult to say, as the commuter bike has much better gearing, it feels much easier to climb hills and freewheel. It also feels much more responsive in turns.


----------



## Browser (13 Sep 2010)

If you do change for narrower-section tyres, don't buy cheap ones, they can't be inflated to as high a pressure, don't last as long, puncture more easily and don't roll as well. Buy once, buy properly (he syas, speaking from experience!).


----------



## BSRU (13 Sep 2010)

I have 38c tyres on my hybrid and I generally find I have no problem going past people who are using skinny tyres, the riders ability makes more difference than tyres.
I might have problems with someone of similar ability or at the end of my ride but I am commuting to work, if I was concerned about speed I would buy a road bike and not have all the extras, I have on my hybrid, attached to it.


----------



## dodgy (13 Sep 2010)

The other guy was just being polite, the real reason he was able to ride off is that you're a (self admitted) newcomer to the sport. However, thinner tyres (as long as they're also a lot lighter) will help your climbing.



Globalti said:


> You'd have done better to cut out 30% of the wind resistance by getting on his back wheel and drafting him.




30%? Possibly, but probably not given they were going uphill  The major obstacle is gravity in that scenario.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2010)

Err, yes and no...
narrower tyres bare not the universal panacea that people think.
The real benefit of skinny tyres is that they:

Weigh less (and rotational weight is important for acceleration and climbing) 
Can be run at higher pressures (which is great if you ride on billiard table smooth roads all the time)
And are far more aerodynamic... which is only of value at higher speeds, certaily over about 16 to 18mph.

However fatter tyres roll better over average surfaces and are much more comfortable.

Somewhere between the two is a comprimise. Skinny tyres are great on lightweight high speed race bikes, fatter tyres are better on commuting/Touring/general riding, medium speed applications.

What is important though IMO is the quality of tyre and the correct inflation pressure. If you don't already have a track-pump, get one. Then buy some good quality slicks. Sizewise, 28s might be too narrow on your rims and may not work properly. As suggested 32s might be a better bet.
If you really want to go faster, then you need a drop-bar road-bike.


----------



## Kingwill (13 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys  

As I said I'm not looking for a quantum leap in speed, just anything that will make getting up inclines a bit easier.

One other question - When I started I was averaging 14mph over a 13 mile route. This has gone up to 17 - 17.5mph avg over a 15 mile route.

I can see that I've improved but I can't gauge how good this improvement is in comparrison to a norm (if there is such a thing!).

In other words is this improvement poor, avg or good..........or is this a pointless question?


----------



## MacB (13 Sep 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> Err, yes and no...
> narrower tyres bare not the universal panacea that people think.
> The real benefit of skinny tyres is that they:
> 
> ...



all of that and then really work hard on your speed with the express goal of meeting same guy again. If you can leave him for dead on your hybrid this will crush his spirit.


----------



## BSRU (13 Sep 2010)

Kingwill said:


> As I said I'm not looking for a quantum leap in speed, just anything that will make getting up inclines a bit easier.


It can be a pain in the ar5e going up hills with fat tyres on but to me it means my legs are having to work harder and I am getting a better workout. Plus people on skinny's hate being overtaken by me on my heavy hybrid with big fat tyres.



Kingwill said:


> In other words is this improvement poor, avg or good..........or is this a pointless question?


I think it is a pointless question.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2010)

Kingwill said:


> Thanks for the advice guys
> 
> As I said I'm not looking for a quantum leap in speed, just anything that will make getting up inclines a bit easier.
> 
> One other question - When I started I was averaging 14mph over a 13 mile route. This has gone up to 17 - 17.5mph avg over a 15 mile route.



That kind of average is pretty good. To start to go significantly faster the main hinderance is wind resistance and little else. That's why people ride drop-bar bikes to go fast, aerodynamics becomes everything, changes in tyres become a fairly small part compared to the size of your body sat-up on a hybrid.

Going uphill is a different matter, it's about practice, technique and all-up weight... oh and pain


----------



## Moodyman (13 Sep 2010)

Yes it'll make a difference but not enough to make it worthwhile.

I have two bikes.

I have 28mm on my 700C wheels and 1.75 inches (44mms) on my 26 inch wheels. Over a 12 mile commute, the 28mm is only a couple of mins faster and far harsher. Both run slicks.

I'd rather be 2 mins slower and more comfortable.


----------



## al78 (13 Sep 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Yes it'll make a difference but not enough to make it worthwhile.
> 
> I have two bikes.
> 
> ...



Similarily, I have 23mm x 700C on my drop bar road bike and 26 x 2.0 inches on my flat bar MTB. The road bike is about 1-2mph faster over my 9.5 mile commute with two significant climbs. The MTB has a more upright riding position and is heavier than the road bike and I imagine this explains most of the speed difference.


----------



## Peter10 (13 Sep 2010)

I think it has a lot to do with what you get used to. I have only ever ridden wide fat tyres on mountain bikes and then 23s on a road bike. I haven't experienced anything wider on my road bike so what may be a bumpy road for one person is a normal ride for me.


----------

